# Interfaith Environmentalism



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey, what's that on the horizon?

There's been an environmental dialogue in the faith community for a couple decades now. There have been several points of sometimes heated debate in that religious dialogue. Frankly, I'm very surprised that at least a handful of denominations were recently able to arrive at a consensus. Good, bad or ugly&#8230;I don't know. But I'll bet there's more to come.

http://www.sltrib.com/outdoors/ci_12193665

http://www.suwa.org/site/DocServer/Fait ... docID=7201


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I personally think this is good. Instead of more division, it's nice to see people of different religious beliefs or otherwise, come together and unite for a purpose of something important which can be passed on to the next generation.

Of course there needs to be balance. How does this group of different denominations define environmental protection? I'm a big supporter of "wilderness" and am also a supporter of harvesting, if that is the right word, natural resources that we all need(mining, drilling, ect.).

That second link has some great quotes that explain exactly how I feel about wilderness and the great outdoors. I thank God that He has given us such places... in order to experience more of Him through them!

Thanks for posting Finn.


----------



## JTW (Feb 19, 2009)

It is uplifting to see faith groups take up this cause. I am not religious, nor am I what you would call a "environmentalist". However, I do feel we need to do a better job of managing our resources; and it seem religious people who care about the environment have been drowned out by the political machinery of the christian right.

I hope more people of faith will come around to the idea that we can't treat this planet like a fire sale just because "The End" might be near. If one believes in God (no matter what religion) they should view this planet as a gift, not something to be used up while waiting for something better.

Thanks for posting this. As an outsider looking in, you don't hear this type of message coming out of the religious community a lot.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I question the wisdom of it, anything that has SUWA involved is iffy at best IMHO.


----------



## JTW (Feb 19, 2009)

Pro-
What is the SUWA, and what do you have against the group?

Anyone else- What do you think of this group, and what role do you feel faith based groups should play in conservation (if any)?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

JTW said:


> Pro-
> What is the SUWA, and what do you have against the group?
> 
> Anyone else- What do you think of this group, and what role do you feel faith based groups should play in conservation (if any)?


In short, they are somewhat of a microcosm of the Sierra Club. They want all land locked up without any motor vehicle access and want all federal land declared wilderness area, again just the short version of their mission. 
As to your last question...dunno.


----------



## JTW (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Huge. 

I was just looking at their website. It sounds like they want to protect as much land as possible without thinking about usage. I can understand why they take this approach. Kinda like "Grab what you can because you can't grab it all". This type of strategy does not lend itself to making friends.

I feel there are places where motor vehicles shouldn't be allowed. I also believe in shared access. When it comes down to it, a comprehensive access plan that creates and defines usage corridors is the only way to solve an issue like this. A plan like this doesn't come about through a single party. Maybe its time we urge whatever group we belong to, to talk with organizations like the SUWA in the hopes of working out a balanced access policy. Our wilderness belongs to all Americans, and I believe that with smart policies in place, there is enough for all of us to enjoy.

Now not to hijack the thread... As a person that doesn't belong to a church, or follow any faith, I was happy to see faith groups taking their position as stewards seriously.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

SUWA is equal to or less than Pond Scum


----------

